# Brass Cartridge Finish



## williamcr (Dec 30, 2011)

I was wondering what everyone here that does brass rifle cartridge pens what they use for a finish.  I read a thread recently about 50 Cal finish problems and it seems like automotive lacquer was used but what else is there that works well on brass.  I have polished .308 cartridges with Scotch Bright and steel wool which gets a good finish but the oil in your hands will tarnish it up quickly.  So what is a good way to keep that bright finish?


----------



## ctubbs (Dec 30, 2011)

Now is the time for some of our military to step forward and reveal one of their secrets.
Charles


----------



## Snowbeast (Dec 30, 2011)

I have tried almost everything ever mentioned on this forum regarding clearcoats. None of them seemed to work well for me. Always wearing off quickly or not giving a good result from the start.

I have recently been using an automotive clearcoat paint. It is a catalyzed urethane and so far has been holding up very well.

After polishing the cases, I spray three coats with a small airbrush and let it cure. Very hard finish once cured.

This paint is not cheap, so unless you just happen to have some available or you need to make a LOT of pens, it is not a cost effective option to start from scratch.

MAJOR ISSUE with this paint is the fumes and over spray, ie. iso-cyanates. I don't have any references for MSDS sheets but this stuff should only be applied while wearing full coverage clothing and respirator or preferably, a supplied air breathing system.

If you know any car painters, maybe you could work something out when he's doing another project.

Just a bit of info, FWIW.


----------



## Sylvanite (Dec 30, 2011)

Check out:
How to seal a bullet casing from tarnish, bullet finish, and bullet question where this topic has been discussed previously.

I hope that helps,
Eric


----------



## williamcr (Dec 30, 2011)

> Check out:
> How to seal a bullet casing from tarnish, bullet finish, and bullet question where this topic has been discussed previously.
> 
> I hope that helps,
> Eric


 
That is exactly what I was looking for.  Thanks


----------



## orbit308 (Jan 6, 2012)

MAAS Polish & Protecta Clear by Everbrite.. I use this on my bullet pens.  The one I made for myself, and use daily, has lasted over a year.  You can brush it or dip it.  2-3 coats and its good to go.  The MAAS metal polish will take old nasty casings and turn them bright & shiny.  I think its about $25 for both at Everbrite.

http://www.everbritecoatings.com/ca..._id=36&zenid=e0919fcffc9f175a58397ad5406bfbe3


----------



## williamcr (Jan 6, 2012)

I will have to give that a try.


----------



## ribanett (Jan 6, 2012)

I have been using CA for the finish on my imaged cartridge pens for over two years. IMO powercoat is the best finish for blank cartridges, but the heat required to fuse the powder melts the the decal on my imaged pens.

The attached picture is of my Purple Heart Pen (from Vietnam) that I have used daily for over a year. The finish is as good as the day I applied it.


----------



## snyiper (Jan 6, 2012)

Clear powdercoat seems to hold up well.


----------



## sbell111 (Jan 6, 2012)

ctubbs said:


> Now is the time for some of our military to step forward and reveal one of their secrets.
> Charles



The military doesn't care much if their bullet casings are shiny.  A lot of customers don't, either.


----------



## manatee (Jan 6, 2012)

+1 for Everbrite.  I'm using it on brass parts for a Gatling gun I'm building. Seems to hold up well.


----------



## Sylvanite (Jan 6, 2012)

While we're at it, check out Bullet Pen Terminology.  Knowing the correct names of all the parts helps make a better impression when selling to firearm enthusiasts.

I hope that helps,
Eric


----------



## orbit308 (Jan 6, 2012)

Does anyone know who can make real bullet tips for a .30 cal casing?  I am using 30-30 cartridges for my click pens.  The woodcraft kit tip is just a hair too big, and it doesn't look very authentic.  I am just a big click-pen fan.


----------



## lago (Jan 7, 2012)

I considered using powdercoat but found out that the temperature would change the color of the bullet.

I now polish the cartridge/bullet with Brasso and then dip the cartridge in a ceramic coating that I got from Columbia Coatings.  I let it dry and have also applied decals with no problem.  I insert a cut-off toothpick in the bullet and after dipping, switch out with a longer one to allow it to drip.  

Lago


----------

